# 1982 Fender Deluxe Reverb II



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Not a steal, but at $1200, I'd take it over a Deluxe Reverb Reissue any day.

1982 Fender Deluxe Reverb II


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Got one of these and love it. I’m not sure if that’s a deal or not...but I would pay that before buying a new (or used) DR for similar $.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Those were a great amp!


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Look a great amp. Easy to keep in good working order all of your life. 

Schematic, parts list and layout here; 


http://www.stratopastor.org.uk/strato/amps/twoseriesfenders/driischematicwiringpartslist.pdf


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That's an excellent amp. $1k I'll pay for it. Not at $1200. I'll use the 200 to have it checked.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I agree.


----------

